# What do I need in a Prop Controller / Timer?



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

OK people, I've got somehing coming together and I need a little help to control it all. 

I'm working on a pneumatic lifter that I want to 1) trigger and have the prop "sit up", then 2) auto trigger a spitting mechanism.

That's the minimum. To really do it up, I'd love to have ambient audio playing PRE-trigger, that switches to prop sound effect upon trigger with Lighting trigger(s). At this point I think I could get away with running my fogger on a timer.

What have you got for me?


PS - I have not yet purchased a solenoid valve, so I could go a couple of different ways here. Also, I do not have a spiiter mechanism, but am leaning towards using a paint sprayer (if I can figure out how Dark Shadows did his).


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey I just got your PM, I'll answer some questions here so other people can read my "knowledge" lol..

For the CONTROLLER...

If you want to get advanced, go with a Prop - 1.I dont know how to write a program so I email the guys at efx-tek and their cool guys over there so they wrote a code for me. It gets complex if you use different voltages for stuff and then you will start to use relays to trigger the valves / audio boards. The upside, cheaper than a picoboo..

If you don't want to get to advanced, you can check out the Picoboo. For what your doing, this controller has 2 realy outputs. I use these for basic pop up's along with motion sensors. These are extremely easy to use, and this certain controller has an audio board already inside of it. It does cost 90 bucks tho, but I think it's well worth it for pretty much a "plug and play" controller..

For solenoid valves, I suggest not using washing machine valves or anything hacked up. Go with something industrial, like a SMC or MAC valve. Sure, they cost alot more BUT they are more easier to use. Ebay is your friend for these. If you need help finding a valve on thier, let me know and I'll help you out. You'll probally spend about 20 - 30$ on a valve..

Now, For the spitting mech everyone has been asking about lol...

Get a paint sprayer, Harbor frieght is my friend for these.. I've used two different kinds, one small touch up deatil pic and one havy duty paint gun. The heavy duty paint gun sprays ALOT better, but the down side is it's twice the size of the detail sprayer.. Here's the two sprayers I buy..

Detail touch up gun - SMALL MIST

 Heavy Duty gun - BIG MIST

Now that you have a gun that fits your needs, you wanna hook it up, right?

For the Heavy duty gun, Here's a picture on how it's hooked up..










Pretty much just zip-tie or tape the trigger back as you can see in the picture. For the air inlet, I like to use SMC push lock fittings with 1/4" nylon air hose. The fitting size comign out of the gun is 1/4" MALE. I used a 1/4" female to 1/4" female fitting and then a 1/4" push lock fitting on the other end. At the other end of the airline is a 2 way solenoid valve. When the solenoid is powered, it allows the spitter mech to spit. You have to zip tie the trigger clsoed tho! For the water line There is a tube coming out the gun. Find a hose that will fit snug on it, then route the hose down to your water tank. Here's a picture of that.










That about sum's it up for the heavy duty spitter. As you can tell, the gun is really big. I used it on a bart.

Now for the small detail touch up gun, It's pretty much the came exact concept of hooking up the two lines. The only difference is that instead of finding a hose to fit snug over the pipe, this has a 1/4" or 1/8" (I cant remeber, sorry) thread. Do it the same way you did as hooking up the air line.

Now let me give you a tip on this method. You have to mount the water tank level to where the gun is. Meaning, say you have skeleton that is 6 feet tall, you have to put the water tank somehwere between the 5' and 6' mark. You can not put the water tank on the ground. The isnt enough suction in the line. Here's a picture showing how I mounted the tank inside my obelisk.










If your just going to have a skele sit up, I think you'll be fine with it on the ground.

Other than that, this method works awesome! If anyone has question, just ask. Hope this helpd some.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I have motion detection methods on my website. If you know any electronics I have a solution on there than can control as complex a prop as you need. Please let me know if you need any more help on this.


----------

